# Newbie writer here.



## ViKtoricus (Oct 2, 2013)

Hello everyone. My name is Bee and I am a newbie writer... Well, in truth, I'm not even a writer, but everyone has to start somewhere right? 

Do you have any advice for an aspiring writer such as myself?


----------



## Whimsica (Oct 2, 2013)

Welcome! Well, I'm in the same boat as you even though I've been writing more-or-less my whole life (but only recently got serious)
Well, if you can't think of characters, use your imaginary friends. There they are. Set up a long list of questions for them to answer in order to make sure you know them inside and out.
and a story... think of anything. Literally anything. But don't try to steal ideas. You can try to tweak ideas around though.
start with short stories first, or something episodic. I'm currently stuck in that stage.

Good luck, and I know I'm probably the worst advice giver ever... ^.^;


----------



## penlove (Oct 3, 2013)

Hello everybody. :salut::salut:

ผลบอล แทงบอล พนันบอล


----------



## bookmasta (Oct 3, 2013)

Biggest piece of advice I could give is to read. A lot. That's the key and no matter how hard it seems at times, just keep writing. Those are the two main things. Don't hesitate to ask for help around the forums. Welcome to WF!


----------



## Charlaux (Oct 3, 2013)

Hi Bee. Welcome aboard,  good news that you've decided to become a writer! (I think you should start calling yourself one immediately .)

I did leave you some advice in the topic you created in the Writing Discussion forum and so I won't repeat myself here.


----------



## Gumby (Oct 3, 2013)

Hi Bee, welcome to WF. You'll find lots of advice around these boards, we have some very knowledgeable people here.


----------



## Trilby (Oct 4, 2013)

Hi Bee, welcome to the WF, for advice - you've come to the right place, enjoy!


----------



## The Tourist (Oct 4, 2013)

Welcome to the forum from 77 square miles surrounded by reality!


----------



## ViKtoricus (Oct 4, 2013)

Quick question. When can I start posting stories to be critiqued at the fiction section? I don't see a "Post thread" tab when I go there...


----------



## Charlaux (Oct 4, 2013)

Pretty sure you need to achieve a post count of ten before you can post your own work for review.


----------



## ViKtoricus (Oct 4, 2013)

Understood. Thanks.


----------



## ViKtoricus (Oct 4, 2013)

Hey guys, can I get some critique for my flash fiction?

http://www.writingforums.com/thread...Man-(Short-Flash-Fiction-Request-for-critique-)


----------

